# The Goldilocks Strategy



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

What can the story of Goldilocks and the Three Bears teach us about marketing our work?

Find out in this latest post in my ShopNotes Blog.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice blog addition. Don't forget this part of Goldilocks pricing. Every now and then they do pick the third option, and bingo, cash in bank.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Info.

To me any ideas for marketing our craft is of a benefit.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I call that "cafeteria" selling- give the customer a choice and let them make the final decision.


----------

